# OH SHIT Derek Rose



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2012)

say it ain't so  i think the bulls are done now....this blows


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2012)

and now lebron flopping all over the court...the fix is in miami vs ok city in the finals.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Last I heard he was walking unassisted, and the Heat need to be moved...Cubans don't watch basketball.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 28, 2012)

He walked off on his own so I dont think he tore the knee maybe a hyper extension. As long as he isnt out for good they are ok. They didn't have him more then half the season and did just fine getting conference title and best record in the league. John Lucus plays well and since they are playing Philly it works out might go 5 or 6 games but Bulls will win and give Rose time to heal up. They do need him against the Heat though but the Heat are bit banged up to with Wades thumb and Bosch back and Lebron with so many minutes this season. Bulls bench mob is deep so don't give up so easy.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Apparently it's been confirmed, either a partial or full tear of left ACL...he's done.


----------



## ...... (Apr 28, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Apparently it's been confirmed, either a partial or full tear of left ACL...he's done.


damn I really hate seeing young players get injured like that.
But fuck it lol now my sixers got a better chance of winning.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol I thought it was a hypertension too that sucks man i hate seeing such talented players go down to injury.. Sometimes they don't come back the same... but I wanted to see heat vs thunder anyways


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 28, 2012)

lol im happy he out for the playoffs sixers gonna win now


----------



## BA142 (Apr 28, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Lol I thought it was a hypertension too that sucks man i hate seeing such talented players go down to injury.. Sometimes they don't come back the same... but I wanted to see heat vs thunder anyways


lol hypertension? High blood pressure?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 28, 2012)

Hyperextension* damn iPad auto correct lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2012)

Probably "hyperextension", but I'd think hyperflexion is more likely to tear the ACL. cn


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 28, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> lol im happy he out for the playoffs sixers gonna win now


Not even remotely likely, our bench could beat your starting 5.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2012)

agreed...philly had a 1 percent chance at beating the bulls in the series..now is doubled to about a 2% chance....bulls get bounced second round now though


----------



## stak (Apr 29, 2012)

...... said:


> damn I really hate seeing young players get injured like that.
> But fuck it lol now my sixers got a better chance of winning.





kizphilly said:


> lol im happy he out for the playoffs sixers gonna win now


LOL!!! They have a better chance of not being swept in the first round but that's about it. They don't have a chance at winning the series unless the other four starters go down to injury and even then I would still put money on the Bulls.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 29, 2012)

we gonna see


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 29, 2012)

Bulls beat the heat twice. Once without rose. Once with him going like 1/13. We will still make ECF. We still have an all-star. 2 former all-star's. Noah who is a fuckin beast. Korver who shoots lights out in clutch time. Taj Gibson who gets the team going in the 4th. And I am confident in CJ and JL3. We are fine.

Still makes me upset about Derrick. I refuse to watch anything on ESPN about it now, shit makes me too pissed. He's too good for his own body.
I just hope he will still be the old him when he comes back..


----------



## BA142 (May 1, 2012)

lmao...too soon? 

[video=youtube;XCADLj0Y1QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCADLj0Y1QE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 2, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> we gonna see


We saw, and we didn't like...lol


----------



## ...... (May 2, 2012)

lol I cant believe that dickhead from nike was talking shit on him.
Anyway the sixers got this lol.


----------



## jdro (May 4, 2012)

SIXERS!

[youtube]gEKK3GVd150[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (May 4, 2012)

nice comeback by the sixers.I thought the bulls had it for a minute


----------



## kizphilly (May 6, 2012)

stak said:


> LOL!!! They have a better chance of not being swept in the first round but that's about it. They don't have a chance at winning the series unless the other four starters go down to injury and even then I would still put money on the Bulls.


talk that shit u was talking earlier lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2012)

bulls are done.... now miami will an easy time winning the east...lets go thunder!


----------



## jdro (May 6, 2012)

OKC is the real deal. I dont see anyone beating them.


----------

